# Script shell / automator avec privileges admin



## Trevenefica (14 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, voila mon objectif est simple mais je suis un peu perdu.

Je souhaiterais lancer au démarrage de mon macbook pro, une ligne de commande qui necessite le mot de passe admin (sudo).

Ex: sudo "ma ligne de commande"


J'ai donc essayer de rentrer ma ligne de commande dans automator "executer un script shell" mais l'application au démarrage m'annonce un message d'erreur...


Savez vous comment je peux lancer cette ligne de commande "sudo" au démarrage en automatique ? Sachant qu'il n'y a qu'une seule ligne de code..

Pour récap, j'ai essayer de lancer automator en mode "macro"... ca marche pas.

Lancer automator, sélectionner application et exécuter un script shell pour y mettre ma ligne de commande nécessitant les droits admin :

sudo pkill coreaudiod ca ne marche pas

do script shell "sudo pkill coreaudiod" ca ne marche pas non plus.


Ensuite, 'jai essayé ce script :

on run {input, parameters}

tell application « Terminal »
activate
do shell script « sudo pkill coreaudiod» password « monpassword » with administrator privileges
end tell
return input
end run

Mais ca ne marche pas encore........ 

Le message d'erreur est toujours le meme : L'action "executer un script shell" a recontré une erreur. Vérifiez les propriétés de l'action puis réexécutez le processus.


Toujours le meme caca.......


----------



## tatouille (15 Juin 2014)

```
sudo launchctl unload -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.audio.coreaudiod.plist
sudo launchctl load -w /System/Library/LaunchDaemons/com.apple.audio.coreaudiod.plist
```

http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/105892/disable-services-in-osx-services-msc

-- Super Timor


----------

